

Jonathan Ive interview: simplicity isn't simple - boh
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/9283706/Jonathan-Ive-interview-simplicity-isnt-simple.html

======
roqetman
"It's the 'finishing the back of the drawer' - you can argue that people will
never see it and it's very hard to, in any rational sense, describe why it's
important but it just seems important. It's a way that you demonstrate that
you care for the people that you are making these products for." That quote
probably sums up why so many other companies fail at doing what Apple does
with hardware.

